# Links in iFrames IMMER "global" laden? (Wie bei target="_top")



## HAL (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe, der Titel ist einigermaßen verständlich.

Ich möchte eine (fremde) Seite in nem iframe laden und will, dass links in dieser fremden Seite immer im ganzen Fenster geöffnet werden (also die iframes beendet werden). 

Weil die Seite fremd ist, kann ich kein target="_top" in die "a href"-tags setzen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das global zu regeln, also z.b. im "iframe"-tag?


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,

meines Wissens hast du "von außen" keinen Einfluss auf das fremdbezogene Dokument im iFrame.

mfg Maik


----------



## HAL (25. Juni 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> meines Wissens hast du "von außen" keinen Einfluss auf das fremdbezogene Dokument im iFrame.
> 
> mfg Maik



Ja, das kann natürlich sein. Aber vielleicht geht mein spezieller Fall trotzdem, schließlich möchte ich nicht spezifisch bestimmte Links ändern sondern nur allgemein beeinflussen, wie Links geöffnet werden, was ja mit der gerade angezeigten Seite garnicht soviel zu tun hat.


----------

